# $$$$$$Cash crop stains?$$$$$$$$$$



## arc tyler (Sep 11, 2012)

we all have to make a little extra money every once in a while, so what would you say would be the best yielding, highest quality, best bag appeal bud? ive been looking into many, like ak-47 but some people say its not the best yielder, its good, but not great, and chronic i hear yields great but the buds not very good but i hear from some others that its really good, and i would do something like white widow but everyone and their brother sells that, i can buy that 13 bucks a gram delivered as of right now, og sounds great, doesnt yield very good though, high quality stuff tho, so what do you think i should get, again lookin for best yielding, highest quality, best bag appeal strain, and easy to grow, it is going to be a outdoor grow, so let me know what you think, i need feminized seeds btw, noo regs


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 11, 2012)

*Northern lights x anything..........Juicy Fruit taste......Hashplant potentency.........Bubblegum bag appeal.*


----------



## arc tyler (Sep 11, 2012)

what do you think about the connoisseur genetics granddaddy purple s1?


----------



## polyarcturus (Sep 11, 2012)

afgani, northern lights, skunk, G-13(if you got high ceilings), chronic, ect. theres plenty just look google ask around.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 11, 2012)

Genetics of G13 please?


----------



## IGTHY (Sep 11, 2012)

arc tyler said:


> we all have to make a little extra money every once in a while, so what would you say would be the best yielding, highest quality, best bag appeal bud? ive been looking into many, like ak-47 but some people say its not the best yielder, its good, but not great, and chronic i hear yields great but the buds not very good but i hear from some others that its really good, and i would do something like white widow but everyone and their brother sells that, i can buy that 13 bucks a gram delivered as of right now, og sounds great, doesnt yield very good though, high quality stuff tho, so what do you think i should get, again lookin for best yielding, highest quality, best bag appeal strain, and easy to grow, it is going to be a outdoor grow, so let me know what you think, i need feminized seeds btw, noo regs


Well I would have to say Definitely; Chronic, Bubblegum, GDP, Big Bud, Headband, Hog's Breath...just to name a few.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 11, 2012)

What you like about the BB,got some going?


----------



## IGTHY (Sep 11, 2012)

SOMEBEECH said:


> What you like about the BB,got some going?


I grew Bubblegum last season and it gave me a pound and two ounces. I tend to propagate my own seeds so I get a lot of different colors, smells, and flavors.


----------



## bindings26 (Sep 11, 2012)

Critical Mass/Norther Lights....Chronic underwhelms me. So does Ak/47. But maybe i just haven't hit on the right phono.


----------



## arc tyler (Sep 12, 2012)

i was thinking more about ak47 actually, what do you guys/girls think about the strain? get any good yield? or i might do chronic, either or.. what u think?


----------



## Nizza (Sep 12, 2012)

superskunk will never ever fail you  good for increasing your growing morale and always good smelly yields
edit: this plant grows medium-tall with super smelly ness


----------



## homebrewer (Sep 12, 2012)

arc tyler said:


> i was thinking more about ak47 actually, what do you guys/girls think about the strain? get any good yield? or i might do chronic, either or.. what u think?


Ak47 is a GOOD yielder and you'll find multiple keepers in a pack of beans from SS. Chronic was a lot better than I thought it would be but at the end of the day, Ak47 yielded better, it was easier to chop and had a more appealing high to me.


***I do not endorse cashcroping, I'm speaking from a production standpoint for legal medical grows.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Sep 12, 2012)

I got some critical mass from mr. nice going now I've seen a bunch of really nice grows over at the mr. nice forum of this strain but mine are still seedlings right now I also got shit and medicine man going too.


----------



## EirikN (Sep 12, 2012)

Ive heard connisseur genetics grateful casey is yielding heavy and great potency!


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 12, 2012)

conny's gdp was beyond bomb smoke, but i wouldn't suggest it for cash cropping..


----------



## theendoftheworld (Sep 12, 2012)

arc tyler said:


> what do you think about the connoisseur genetics granddaddy purple s1?


not for production scale runs, S1s will most likely go hermie unless sprayed down with reverse etc. You dont want any chance of S1 pollen all over your room


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 12, 2012)

theendoftheworld said:


> not for production scale runs, S1s will most likely go hermie unless sprayed down with reverse etc. You dont want any chance of S1 pollen all over your room


 complete horse shit.. s1's are no more likely to hermie than regular beans...


----------



## arc tyler (Sep 12, 2012)

what the fuck is the difference, s1 or not?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 12, 2012)

IGTHY said:


> I grew Bubblegum last season and it gave me a pound and two ounces. I tend to propagate my own seeds so I get a lot of different colors, smells, and flavors.


Bigbud?Not bubblegum.I can say it does throw out the Buds just dont know how potent yet......


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 12, 2012)

arc tyler said:


> we all have to make a little extra money every once in a while, so what would you say would be the best yielding, highest quality, best bag appeal bud? ive been looking into many, like ak-47 but some people say its not the best yielder, its good, but not great, and chronic i hear yields great but the buds not very good but i hear from some others that its really good, and i would do something like white widow but everyone and their brother sells that, i can buy that 13 bucks a gram delivered as of right now, og sounds great, doesnt yield very good though, high quality stuff tho, so what do you think i should get, again lookin for best yielding, highest quality, best bag appeal strain, and easy to grow, it is going to be a outdoor grow, so let me know what you think, i need feminized seeds btw, noo regs


The best yields are going to come from true F1's (aka regular seeds). They always have the most vigor. Feminized seeds have less vigor (to varying degrees). Just FYI.

Critical Mass and/or hybrids should give you what you are looking for.

Might have to search to find the right phenotype for your tastes, but there is some potent bud in those genetics.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 12, 2012)

arc tyler said:


> what the fuck is the difference, s1 or not?


S1's are inbred. That means they are more likely to have mutations and other problems, even if done properly. There's a lot of good genetics articles on inbreeding out there, not necessarily cannabis related, but the same principles apply. You can find really special plants in these as well, but they definitely tend to have lost vigor as a sacrifice. Generally speaking regular seeds have a greater potential for truly amazing and special plants IMO due to the genetic diversity they offer compared to the alternative. 

Ever heard of someone who had a seed just die for no apparent reason when the rest are thriving? People tend to think they did something wrong but aren't sure what. Usually that's actually a lethal recessive trait. Not the fault of the grower at all.

Hybrid vigor is another thing to consider, as I mentioned before. It's lost in F2's, F3's etc. I have theories about hybrid vigor, but I haven't read a lot on it. I do know it's a well accepted phenomenon in the scientific community, as well as the breeding community. You tend to get the positive traits to express themselves, the positive traits tend to be dominant evolutionarily speaking, and this especially includes rates of growth etc. This is my theory, but I'm not sure this is entirely the reason why. Genetics is a subject not fully understood.


----------



## arc tyler (Sep 12, 2012)

has anyone heard the outdoor yield of the ak-47? if so let me know what u heard people are gettin


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 12, 2012)

*Id a loved to done my AK47 outside woulda been Massive,Done great under a 1K

BEECH*


----------



## arc tyler (Sep 12, 2012)

and one other strain i was lookin at was white russian, anyone grow that? also what did you think of the ak-47 grow?


----------



## jimdandy (Sep 12, 2012)

I notice that you seem to be attracted to older strains. Seems to me that more modern up to date strains have been bred for potency and yield. Do some searches on Kandy Kush, Pineapple Express, Sannies Kollosus and Killing Fields. There are quite a few more thats just a few. ive seen Amazing yields of hiphly potent smoke from some of these strains. I pulled almost a qp from Kandy Kush under a 250 hps! That shit was pure fire!!


----------



## Shaggn (Sep 12, 2012)

Looking for cashcrop. Almost a qp from a 250 is not a good yield, IMO. I'm sure it was pure fire tho  You can't just call out for cash crop strains w/o knowing your growing process or style. Is it going to be grown outdoors into trees. Indoors 1000w in a 3x3 space and so on. Most strains you can achieve heavy yields as long as you know what style that strain strives in. In the end environment is the most important factor. Not to stray off topic but I found, The Church was a pretty good yielder in a SoG (lb - lb n half per 600 digi) Heavy nute eater aswell. Downfall with The Church is it has been said it can herm easily** Also heard most of the Bombs are pretty heavy yielders in the same fashion, although I can't say for sure yet! Hope you find something that works for you, Peace!!


----------



## homebrewer (Sep 12, 2012)

arc tyler said:


> and one other strain i was lookin at was white russian, anyone grow that? also what did you think of the ak-47 grow?


A buddy of mine gave me a cut of WR to grow. It was very AK dominant in bud structure, yields, aroma and effect, though this particular cut didn't like to be topped. It's another solid option from SS. 

As far as their Ak goes, just look at the awards that it's won and look at the awards it's still winning. It's a very stable, great yielding strain. It's a crowd pleaser.

My ak47 that will always have a space in my garden:


----------



## ziggaro (Sep 12, 2012)

What about sour diesel? Supposed to be a good yield and definitely top notch quality. Just need a little patience and a lot of odor control!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 12, 2012)

homebrewer said:


> A buddy of mine gave me a cut of WR to grow. It was very AK dominant in bud structure, yields, aroma and effect, though this particular cut didn't like to be topped. It's another solid option from SS.
> 
> As far as their Ak goes, just look at the awards that it's won and look at the awards it's still winning. It's a very stable, great yielding strain. It's a crowd pleaser.
> 
> My ak47 that will always have a space in my garden:


Did the AK come from regular or feminized seed? Looks fantastic.


----------



## Shaggn (Sep 12, 2012)

Also to qualify for a CC it needs to have a short flower time. 8-9 weeks or less, with the heavy yield in mind


----------



## homebrewer (Sep 12, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Did the AK come from regular or feminized seed? Looks fantastic.


I bought regular seeds as I was planning on breeding with a nice male. I did find a nice male and bred this with it:


----------



## Shaggn (Sep 12, 2012)

homebrewer said:


> I bought regular seeds as I was planning on breeding with a nice male. I did find a nice male and bred this with it:


Now that looks fruitylicous. What strain is this? Very nice btw


----------



## homebrewer (Sep 12, 2012)

Shaggn said:


> Now that looks fruitylicous. What strain is this? Very nice btw


It was that AK47 male crossed to a purple strain I had. I was looking for some color in a new strain but also wanted some of that kick ak47 has. It doesn't meet my standards so I'm giving the clone to a friend. The high is actually kinda boring but she does look purdy and smells like a sour fruit bouquet.


----------



## Shaggn (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks nice nonetheless. Maybe the wrong male, try n try again. Gotta love the possibilites of a simple cross. Just keep trying n eventually all breeders stumble across a keeper.


----------



## IGTHY (Sep 13, 2012)

arc tyler said:


> i was thinking more about ak47 actually, what do you guys/girls think about the strain? get any good yield? or i might do chronic, either or.. what u think?


I would go with the Chronic. I mean if you're looking for big colas...Chronic!!


----------



## arc tyler (Sep 13, 2012)

jimdandy said:


> I notice that you seem to be attracted to older strains. Seems to me that more modern up to date strains have been bred for potency and yield. Do some searches on Kandy Kush, Pineapple Express, Sannies Kollosus and Killing Fields. There are quite a few more thats just a few. ive seen Amazing yields of hiphly potent smoke from some of these strains. I pulled almost a qp from Kandy Kush under a 250 hps! That shit was pure fire!!


i dont think it is that i want older strains, i would love newer strains but usually there isnt enough info i can grab off of them, i found these strains by looking through older posts for yield and potency, and i hear alot of those strains u mentioned dont yield nearly as much as say ak or ww or chronic, what would are you suggestions for a outdoor grow, just kandy?


----------



## cary schellie (Sep 13, 2012)

either c99 or pineapple express, the flower time was excatly the same 55-60 days, yield was a little more on the PE


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Sep 13, 2012)

i forget what breeder it is not off the top of my head but theres one on attitude that has strains all crossed with critical mass. thats a good starting point. the critical mass (as far as im aware) is big bud reworked (big yields) crossed with potent strains everyone loves (like sensi star, jack herer, etc) so id definitely take the time to check that out.


----------



## theendoftheworld (Sep 13, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> complete horse shit.. s1's are no more likely to hermie than regular beans...


wow. well you are an idiot noob. how do you think SELFED seeds come about? they come from HERMIE plants, a female that grows male gonads halfway through flower. NOT COMPLETE HORSESHIT you twit.


----------



## homebrewer (Sep 13, 2012)

theendoftheworld said:


> wow. well you are an idiot noob. how do you think SELFED seeds come about? they come from HERMIE plants, a female that grows male gonads halfway through flower. NOT COMPLETE HORSESHIT you twit.


Actually, those male flowers are chemically induced. You might want to sit the next few plays out there, champ.


----------



## theendoftheworld (Sep 13, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> complete horse shit.. s1's are no more likely to hermie than regular beans...


respond all you want. thats one of the top.... no THE most ridiculous statement I have ever read online, on this forum, anywhere. You have no concept of modern day genetics obviously, so please keep your mouth shut and read up, instead of posting this bs. Some people are here to learn, not to spout off lies, or more to the point, FALSE information. I've had more experience with SELFED seeds than I'd care to mention, S1 and S2, bagseed, whatever. They HERMIE. Now fuck off.


----------



## theendoftheworld (Sep 13, 2012)

homebrewer said:


> Actually, those male flowers are chemically induced. You might want to sit the next few plays out there, champ.


scuse me champ. The method you describe is FEMINIZING with chemicals. Please cut that champ shit out.


----------



## theendoftheworld (Sep 13, 2012)

any time some one lists a strain with S1, it is NOT feminized in the "traditional" method of gibberlic acid. It means the plant was provoked into producing male flowers halfway through flower. If it was FEMINIZED, it would be chemical. Hence the process FEMINIZATION. SELFED means the plant did it all by itself. God the fucking egos here are super! Cheers CHAMP, I'm sure you'll come up with some more witty retorts, and the world of cannabis will continue to suffer, all because of your dam self inflation.


----------



## grandaddydank (Sep 13, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> complete horse shit.. s1's are no more likely to hermie than regular beans...


flaming effing idiot. really? this quote will live forever in the hall of noob statements. forever.


----------



## grandaddydank (Sep 13, 2012)

I know soma uses another chemical to feminize. or whatever. god why do we keep posting ffreal? such a positive atmosphere. PM me bro, meeting time.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 13, 2012)

taken from someone who knows...
i think 




> 1) S1 means "Selfed", which is different than saying "self-pollination". Only hermies self-pollinate.
> 
> 2) In terms of diversity, it depends on the strain you start with. Is is true breeding? f1? f2? f3? If the line is stable, then the offspring should be uniform.
> 
> ...


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 13, 2012)

quiet in here... lol.
not sure if that info is even right.. just read it somewhere recently.

sure DST would know


----------



## arc tyler (Sep 13, 2012)

themanwiththeplan said:


> i forget what breeder it is not off the top of my head but theres one on attitude that has strains all crossed with critical mass. thats a good starting point. the critical mass (as far as im aware) is big bud reworked (big yields) crossed with potent strains everyone loves (like sensi star, jack herer, etc) so id definitely take the time to check that out.


I just went and looked around attitude and i think ur thinkin of delicious seeds, never really heard of them much, but anyone here have any person experience with them?


----------



## jimdandy (Sep 13, 2012)

Shaggn said:


> Looking for cashcrop. Almost a qp from a 250 is not a good yield, IMO. I'm sure it was pure fire tho  You can't just call out for cash crop strains w/o knowing your growing process or style. Is it going to be grown outdoors into trees. Indoors 1000w in a 3x3 space and so on. Most strains you can achieve heavy yields as long as you know what style that strain strives in. In the end environment is the most important factor. Not to stray off topic but I found, The Church was a pretty good yielder in a SoG (lb - lb n half per 600 digi) Heavy nute eater aswell. Downfall with The Church is it has been said it can herm easily** Also heard most of the Bombs are pretty heavy yielders in the same fashion, although I can't say for sure yet! Hope you find something that works for you, Peace!!


Sorry friend but 4 oz's from a 250 is a decent yield for 1 plant. 3 gallon pot with LST and no topping. If I had topped and lst'd with a longer veg, could have yielded more. Ive been using a 250 for 2 years now. if you visit the 250 forums, I think you can see what I mean. The point i was trying to make is if I achieved that qp with that small light, imagine what can be accomplished with a larger set up. I could give less than a fuck about cash cropping. I grow for personal meds. My little micro grow is working fine for me. But i say more power to anyone who cash crops. Just be careful.


----------



## Shaggn (Sep 14, 2012)

jimdandy said:


> Sorry friend but 4 oz's from a 250 is a decent yield for 1 plant. 3 gallon pot with LST and no topping. If I had topped and lst'd with a longer veg, could have yielded more. Ive been using a 250 for 2 years now. if you visit the 250 forums, I think you can see what I mean. The point i was trying to make is if I achieved that qp with that small light, imagine what can be accomplished with a larger set up. I could give less than a fuck about cash cropping. I grow for personal meds. My little micro grow is working fine for me. But i say more power to anyone who cash crops. Just be careful.


I wasn't taking a jab at u. Was just stating that the thread starter was looking for cashcroppers. Tis all good


----------



## Sour60autoNOICE (Sep 14, 2012)

check out my post need input, sorry for hijacking your thread


----------



## arc tyler (Sep 14, 2012)

i think i am just going to go all original, and grow white widow, or that mixed with something, maybe critical.. lmao

but sour60 i checked ur thread and its just nothing...?


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 14, 2012)

If you going widow look at black by Mr nice.
Also for big yielders there's a breeder called bomb seeds.. they have some heavy hitters too.



arc tyler said:


> i think i am just going to go all original, and grow white widow, or that mixed with something, maybe critical.. lmao
> 
> but sour60 i checked ur thread and its just nothing...?


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Sep 14, 2012)

arc tyler said:


> i think i am just going to go all original, and grow white widow, or that mixed with something, maybe critical.. lmao
> 
> but sour60 i checked ur thread and its just nothing...?


if you want critical go with dinafem's critical+. ive grown it and it was one of my best strains. it has the production of big bud with a great sativa head-high to match. its very nice. loads of trichs, very nice smell and with the big bud influence = lots of buds. i yielded 4oz off of 1 critical+ without doing too much (top'd once and super cropped from time to time throughout veg thats it)

if you want white widow i grew seedsman white widow and it was pretty potent. once again loads of trichs. nice and heady. not as much yield as the critical+ but makes up for it in potency.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Sep 14, 2012)

jimdandy said:


> Sorry friend but 4 oz's from a 250 is a decent yield for 1 plant. 3 gallon pot with LST and no topping. If I had topped and lst'd with a longer veg, could have yielded more. Ive been using a 250 for 2 years now. if you visit the 250 forums, I think you can see what I mean. The point i was trying to make is if I achieved that qp with that small light, imagine what can be accomplished with a larger set up. I could give less than a fuck about cash cropping. I grow for personal meds. My little micro grow is working fine for me. But i say more power to anyone who cash crops. Just be careful.


I think that is decent espeacially for 1 plant but its far from 1 gram per watt


----------



## jimdandy (Sep 15, 2012)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I think that is decent espeacially for 1 plant but its far from 1 gram per watt


The gram per watt thing could be achieved with longer veg and scrog. Seems to me thats where most achieve that number.


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Sep 15, 2012)

jimdandy said:


> The gram per watt thing could be achieved with longer veg and scrog. Seems to me thats where most achieve that number.


true that. thats how i got my 1g per watt expect instead of scrog i just lst'd vigorously and supercropped the hell out of my plants as well as FIM'd them with nearly a 2 month veg (1month and 3wks). overall i think theres no difference between vegging long for a bigger yield or flowering from clone and getting more harvests. (just my opinion) i think it just comes down to your grow room and your equipment to determine wats best.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 15, 2012)

purple kush, blubbery, ken's gdp, gods gift


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Sep 15, 2012)

Original misty or Armageddon from Homegrown fantaseeds. Ice and Wonder woman from nirvana are pretty good commercial strains but not nearly as good smoke as Armageddon or Original misty(the ice is just as good on a few pheno's). Have 2 original misty's in veg, they clone well and eat more than most indica's ive seen, susceptible to overwatering though. Armageddon is my favorite compromise between high yield and high grade.


----------



## STLbudz (Sep 15, 2012)

BLUE DREAM if your able to get a cut, cant go wrong. smell berries, potency high, yield heavy,2 oz is really easy to pull from this strain ,ive vegged/flower under 600,and got average 1.25 oz per plant with basic nute program with 14-18 days veg


----------



## arc tyler (Sep 15, 2012)

i was lookin for blue dream and the only breader i found was HSO but i hear they are fake, what do u think?


----------



## STLbudz (Sep 15, 2012)

yeah cuz its clone only, also try sharksbreath, im goin to order em soon hear the yield and quality are GREAT


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Sep 16, 2012)

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dj-short-seeds-azure-haze/prod_477.html this is dj shorts version of blue dream says so right in the description same parents as the original blue dream.


----------



## arc tyler (Sep 16, 2012)

wow and he isnt asking alot either is he?!... just 128 bucks for 10 regs! no way! now if i could find some more info behind this i might be interested


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 16, 2012)

STLbudz said:


> BLUE DREAM if your able to get a cut, cant go wrong. smell berries, potency high, yield heavy,2 oz is really easy to pull from this strain ,ive vegged/flower under 600,and got average 1.25 oz per plant with basic nute program with 14-18 days veg


Got two blue dreams too.just teens right now


----------



## arc tyler (Sep 16, 2012)

any idea where i can get some legit blue dream? i dont think the hso is anything like the actual, im in ny so there is no availability anywheres to it, but in a few weeks im going to LA n i am going to try and find some clones there some how, not sure how im getting them back tho...


----------



## taekwondoguy (Sep 16, 2012)

Superkunnakrytolike Chronic
-------------------------
end of thread


----------



## powerslide (Sep 16, 2012)

arc tyler said:


> I just went and looked around attitude and i think ur thinkin of delicious seeds, never really heard of them much, but anyone here have any person experience with them?


I have grown the critical super silver haze. For sure a good producer and heavy hitter but not an 8week strain closer to 10weeks.


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Sep 16, 2012)

arc tyler said:


> any idea where i can get some legit blue dream? i dont think the hso is anything like the actual, im in ny so there is no availability anywheres to it, but in a few weeks im going to LA n i am going to try and find some clones there some how, not sure how im getting them back tho...


theres a few seed breeders that offer blue dream i believe. im sure at least one is produced from a legit blue dream clone the same way there is legit GDP and others that use to be available exclusively in clone form


----------



## arc tyler (Sep 16, 2012)

themanwiththeplan said:


> theres a few seed breeders that offer blue dream i believe. im sure at least one is produced from a legit blue dream clone the same way there is legit GDP and others that use to be available exclusively in clone form


any idea which one?


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Sep 16, 2012)

arc tyler said:


> any idea which one?


to be honest...no but hso is worth a try. supposedly blue dream is blueberry x haze and hso's description seemed to support that. through pick and mix it only cost you $10 for 1 bean. 

it can't be "fake" btw because its being advertised on attitude and they arent one's to scam. idk how reputable hso is. i have no experience with them but its all about buying and trying for yourself. sometimes it pans out and sometimes its crap.

Idk how stable their blue dream is. im not sure if they made S1's from a blue dream clone or what. 

just because a strain is considered "clone only" doesnt mean feminized seeds of that strain cant exist and its easy to treat with CS and make feminized seeds from a clone. 

i say give it a shot. if the gene pool isnt too good though you may have to use a whole 10 pack to find a winner. idk i cant speak to that. every breeder is different. some are known for super stable crosses and others not so much.


----------



## sketch837 (Sep 16, 2012)

critical mass was pretty damn good .


----------



## STLbudz (Sep 16, 2012)

BD is clone only (BLUEBERRYxUNKNOWN HAZE) some say super silver but FACT is no 1 knows but the breeder ,u can try beans but youll run into different phenos, DJB. might have recreated it in seed form but my pheno will always be the same 10 yrs ago till present, if i were to give it a shot thru seed for a TRUE BD i would try djs beans,you know you got it if it smells like berries n drenched in resin and finishes at 63-70 days stretches 3x size,n looks 100 % sative, think the ratio is 20 indica 80 sative buds are compact not like a purp strain but good enough with fat chunky buds hardly any popcorn,if seeds are your option try djs, sharksbreath(i am ) or spicey white devil,bwpz grew it and yielded llike the dream potency was great he said


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Sep 17, 2012)

blue dream is overrated for sure, i've gotten better Haze/blueberry genetics from Blue Haze, from all the clones ive seen in person and online, it seems quality cuttings of BD are VERY rare, its got yield, sure... but its lacking something.


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Sep 17, 2012)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> blue dream is overrated for sure, i've gotten better Haze/blueberry genetics from Blue Haze, from all the clones ive seen in person and online, it seems quality cuttings of BD are VERY rare, its got yield, sure... but its lacking something.


i agree. ive had the pleasure of smoking both the legit blue dream and the secondary crap. ive had more buds that were not true blue dream than were the real deal.

when a strain is popular and hard to find in seed form desperate people do desperate things.

you'd think it wouldnt be THAT hard to come across legit blue dream (ie. someone gets their hands on a blue dream clone...uses CS...makes seeds...badabing badaboom.)


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Sep 17, 2012)

sketch837 said:


> critical mass was pretty damn good .


as far as cash crops go you cant get any better (in terms of quantity) than critical mass or big bud. thats what they were bred for...being big producers.

who has smoked both big bud and critical mass? how different are they in terms of high/yield? from my experience with big bud (smoking it...never grew either) id say you get a lot of quantity but not a lot of quality...its just avg joe mids from my experience. nothing special


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 17, 2012)

arc tyler said:


> i was thinking more about ak47 actually, what do you guys/girls think about the strain? get any good yield? or i might do chronic, either or.. what u think?


Why not invest the time into finding out for yourself? Tops timeframe is what 5-6 months? You may find some of the best info you get is the discoveries you find while growing your own. Technically the best "bud" is the one that you like most not what others say is in my opinion. If you insist on buying your beans then i would do lots of homework/research on the company and the strain your gonna take on then rock out my friend! Good luck, cause its truly amazing what this plant can do when treated properly!


----------



## arc tyler (Sep 17, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Why not invest the time into finding out for yourself? Tops timeframe is what 5-6 months? You may find some of the best info you get is the discoveries you find while growing your own. Technically the best "bud" is the one that you like most not what others say is in my opinion. If you insist on buying your beans then i would do lots of homework/research on the company and the strain your gonna take on then rock out my friend! Good luck, cause its truly amazing what this plant can do when treated properly!


yeh id love to find out what strain is perfect for me, now let me just calculate this up, about 500+ strains, hmm 1 gram of each to try is id say 20 a pop, so were up to 10,000+ in cash, then now say i smoke 3 strains a day, we are looking at 170 days, so that is about hmm lets say probably more than 5 1/2 months, and that is just if i had the strains on me already, so let try and figure out how long it would take my to aquire all these.. id figure 5+ years or so of travelling, my RV gets id sayyy 6 MPG, gas prices at 5 bucks a gallon the whole US is 3300 miles, but id have to travel to all these so lets figure about 25x that amount, because im not going directly across the US, i have to make stops, so now we are looking at , 82500 miles, so about 13,750 gallons of gas at lets say 5 bucks a gallon now we are looking at 70,000 dollars, plus the expenses which would be 20,000, laundry mats on the way included, probably would increase with added food prices, id be eating at mcdonalds so much id probably get diabetes, figure about 10,000 for medicine for the rest of my life, so breakdowns of my RV, we are looking at another 10,000, so now total we would be up to 120,000 dollars, id say id have to go back and repeat a few strains i forgot, lets just figure 200 grand or so, by the time i get back ill probably be able to sign up for AARP, plus my RV will be dead, i paid 50 grand for that, now we are looking for somewhere around a quarter million, but yeh, definitely do able, ill try that route, thanks for the advice... thank god i had a lot of free time on my hands just now


----------



## arc tyler (Sep 17, 2012)

themanwiththeplan said:


> as far as cash crops go you cant get any better (in terms of quantity) than critical mass or big bud. thats what they were bred for...being big producers.
> 
> who has smoked both big bud and critical mass? how different are they in terms of high/yield? from my experience with big bud (smoking it...never grew either) id say you get a lot of quantity but not a lot of quality...its just avg joe mids from my experience. nothing special


im looking for my quality to go with the quantity though, thats why ive been looking to get other strains, no mids aha


----------



## althor (Sep 17, 2012)

arc tyler said:


> im looking for my quality to go with the quantity though, thats why ive been looking to get other strains, no mids aha


I would say Big Bud is better than mids, but its bottom end of "dank".

If smell isnt a problem, I would say just go with Super Skunk. Its a very solid, balanced, potent buzz with solid yields. Its a "cant go wrong" type of strain IMO. Might not be as exotic as some of the label brands but anyone that smokes it will be more than satisfied.


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Sep 17, 2012)

arc tyler said:


> im looking for my quality to go with the quantity though, thats why ive been looking to get other strains, no mids aha


critical+ is a good strain (from dinafem). its a high yielder. loads of potency (my plant did..i grew one from pick and mix at attidue) i got 4oz from 1 plant and it smelled nice. i think its big bud x skunk. i found it to be a good cash crop choice.

if you want even more potency with slightly less yield try original amnesia from dinafem. i grew 1 thru pick n' mix alongside the critical+ and i got 3 1/4 or 3 1/2 oz from it and its more potent than critical.

critical+ is better overall in quantity is important with good (certainly above avg) potency. 

both strains smoke like sativas which is nice (cash crop usually = indica stony type smoke)


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Sep 17, 2012)

arc tyler said:


> we all have to make a little extra money every once in a while, so what would you say would be the best yielding, highest quality, best bag appeal bud? ive been looking into many, like ak-47 but some people say its not the best yielder, its good, but not great, and chronic i hear yields great but the buds not very good but i hear from some others that its really good, and i would do something like white widow but everyone and their brother sells that, i can buy that 13 bucks a gram delivered as of right now, og sounds great, doesnt yield very good though, high quality stuff tho, so what do you think i should get, again lookin for best yielding, highest quality, best bag appeal strain, and easy to grow, it is going to be a outdoor grow, so let me know what you think, i need feminized seeds btw, noo regs


ak 47, i too wanted a high yielding ak 47 strain, its not a high yielder by default, serious ak47 is a medium yielding strain that flowers around 60-70 days and rarely before, Armageddon from HGF is an AK hybrid, probably with black widow, the breeders say it is a Ak hybrid with brazillian sativa and others. it's got alot of resin content and a faster flower than ordinary ak, about 8-9 rather than 9-10. if OG is what you want then Blackwater from Cali Connections has alot of desirable traits, purple, grape/berry diesel smell, it gets me high quick and too much leads to sleep lol. Tahoe OG and Buddha Tahoe OG are unstable from what reports say, i haven't grown them yet but they look like good candidates for top quality headstash, not produders, OG strains are not "Cash Crop strains", unless you veg them for a good minute.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 18, 2012)

arc tyler said:


> yeh id love to find out what strain is perfect for me, now let me just calculate this up, about 500+ strains, hmm 1 gram of each to try is id say 20 a pop, so were up to 10,000+ in cash, then now say i smoke 3 strains a day, we are looking at 170 days, so that is about hmm lets say probably more than 5 1/2 months, and that is just if i had the strains on me already, so let try and figure out how long it would take my to aquire all these.. id figure 5+ years or so of travelling, my RV gets id sayyy 6 MPG, gas prices at 5 bucks a gallon the whole US is 3300 miles, but id have to travel to all these so lets figure about 25x that amount, because im not going directly across the US, i have to make stops, so now we are looking at , 82500 miles, so about 13,750 gallons of gas at lets say 5 bucks a gallon now we are looking at 70,000 dollars, plus the expenses which would be 20,000, laundry mats on the way included, probably would increase with added food prices, id be eating at mcdonalds so much id probably get diabetes, figure about 10,000 for medicine for the rest of my life, so breakdowns of my RV, we are looking at another 10,000, so now total we would be up to 120,000 dollars, id say id have to go back and repeat a few strains i forgot, lets just figure 200 grand or so, by the time i get back ill probably be able to sign up for AARP, plus my RV will be dead, i paid 50 grand for that, now we are looking for somewhere around a quarter million, but yeh, definitely do able, ill try that route, thanks for the advice... thank god i had a lot of free time on my hands just now[/
> 
> 
> I wont even dignify that negative diatribe with a response. Yeah good luck on "finding" anything with the attitude you got sir good day!


----------



## arc tyler (Sep 18, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> arc tyler said:
> 
> 
> > yeh id love to find out what strain is perfect for me, now let me just calculate this up, about 500+ strains, hmm 1 gram of each to try is id say 20 a pop, so were up to 10,000+ in cash, then now say i smoke 3 strains a day, we are looking at 170 days, so that is about hmm lets say probably more than 5 1/2 months, and that is just if i had the strains on me already, so let try and figure out how long it would take my to aquire all these.. id figure 5+ years or so of travelling, my RV gets id sayyy 6 MPG, gas prices at 5 bucks a gallon the whole US is 3300 miles, but id have to travel to all these so lets figure about 25x that amount, because im not going directly across the US, i have to make stops, so now we are looking at , 82500 miles, so about 13,750 gallons of gas at lets say 5 bucks a gallon now we are looking at 70,000 dollars, plus the expenses which would be 20,000, laundry mats on the way included, probably would increase with added food prices, id be eating at mcdonalds so much id probably get diabetes, figure about 10,000 for medicine for the rest of my life, so breakdowns of my RV, we are looking at another 10,000, so now total we would be up to 120,000 dollars, id say id have to go back and repeat a few strains i forgot, lets just figure 200 grand or so, by the time i get back ill probably be able to sign up for AARP, plus my RV will be dead, i paid 50 grand for that, now we are looking for somewhere around a quarter million, but yeh, definitely do able, ill try that route, thanks for the advice... thank god i had a lot of free time on my hands just now[/
> ...


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Sep 18, 2012)

arc tyler said:


> im looking for my quality to go with the quantity though, thats why ive been looking to get other strains, no mids aha


http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/critical-mass/548-critical-mass-bud-shots.html check out this thread I don't know about where you live but around here you can get 50-60 an 1/8th for this critical mass on bag apeal alone not too mention the popularity of critical mass in spain. thats why I bought cm from mr. nice I got 10 going now but their still seedlings.


----------



## resinousflowers (Sep 18, 2012)

check this critical plus out

[video=youtube;86TgDZLjXdI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86TgDZLjXdI&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## arc tyler (Sep 18, 2012)

bluntmassa1 said:


> http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/critical-mass/548-critical-mass-bud-shots.html check out this thread I don't know about where you live but around here you can get 50-60 an 1/8th for this critical mass on bag apeal alone not too mention the popularity of critical mass in spain. thats why I bought cm from mr. nice I got 10 going now but their still seedlings.


yeh ill look into it, i might also check out critical+ i hear alot bout that


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Sep 18, 2012)

arc tyler said:


> yeh ill look into it, i might also check out critical+ i hear alot bout that


for a cash crop strain its probably one of the best choices out there (potency and yield in one package = cash crop strain in my book)


----------



## treetopmmmp (Sep 18, 2012)

Atomic Northern Lights from Dr Atomic.

treetopmmmp


----------



## yesum (Sep 18, 2012)

treetopmmmp said:


> Atomic Northern Lights from Dr Atomic.
> 
> treetopmmmp



How does it smoke compared to say Nirvana NL or others? I am running 1 fem Nirvana NL right now as a tester and will go for the Atomic version if I like the 1 plant.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Sep 18, 2012)

yesum said:


> How does it smoke compared to say Nirvana NL or others? I am running 1 fem Nirvana NL right now as a tester and will go for the Atomic version if I like the 1 plant.


it has a recognizable NL flavor, like pinesol. Buds are dense(heavy) with resin, not crazy good resin production untill a few weeks before finish. Dr. Atomic's NL gave me results that made Nirvana's NL look like a bad imitation. if Nirvana's version leaves you with a bad taste, like alot of people... just give NL another try, because its unfair to base your opinion on such a great strain by one grow of a commercial breeder.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Sep 18, 2012)

Keep it simple. Northern Lights. High Yield, mold resistant, easy to grow. Just watch internode spacing.

Peakseedsbc has a good Northern Lights for cheap.


----------



## sonar (Sep 20, 2012)

Check out the gear from Emerald Triangle. I'm growing a few of their strains this year and I've very impressed. Especially their Lost Coast OG. I have yet to see a negative report about any of their strains.


----------



## arc tyler (Sep 20, 2012)

sonar said:


> Check out the gear from Emerald Triangle. I'm growing a few of their strains this year and I've very impressed. Especially their Lost Coast OG. I have yet to see a negative report about any of their strains.


have you tried their blueberry headband yet? cant seem to find much info on it, good yielder or no?


----------



## adam soza (Sep 20, 2012)

I am presently growing dutch paradise's blueberry, sensi seeds big bud, and sensi seeds NL5xHaze. I figure all will be good cash croppers except the NLX. Opinions?


----------



## sonar (Sep 21, 2012)

arc tyler said:


> have you tried their blueberry headband yet? cant seem to find much info on it, good yielder or no?


No just Lost Coast OG, Grapefruit Krush, and Super Sour OG.


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Sep 21, 2012)

adam soza said:


> I am presently growing dutch paradise's blueberry, sensi seeds big bud, and sensi seeds NL5xHaze. I figure all will be good cash croppers except the NLX. Opinions?


let me know how the dutch passion blueberry, big bud, and NL5xhaze goes. the nl5xhaze is the one that goes for $30 per single fem seed correct??

do you have a grow journal? if so i'd love to follow your grow.


----------



## batmanreturns (Oct 14, 2012)

I have grown ak47 for 3 runs and it is a heavy yielder with good taste, it has been the best yielder i had so far, only 3 years growning


----------



## Pokerpro32 (Oct 15, 2012)

Dinafem's critical jack is solid! Pretty high yielding and great taste and smell.

View attachment 2373762


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Oct 15, 2012)

Forgot to mention BrainstormXg13 haze, 13-14 week flower in soil, as low as 12 weeks in hydro. huge yields, uplifting haze high, then you get smacked with a creeper stone. it has massive yields when compared to most sativa's. i have one 2 weeks into budding now, 11 weeks left on this pheno. under 600w hps i expect 6-8 oz in a 5 gallon after 8 weeks veg. i'm sure more is possible with the use of CO2 and higher feeding, but you wont have to feed her much after week 9-10 if she's in soil.


----------



## teoborg (Nov 7, 2012)

sonar said:


> Check out the gear from Emerald Triangle. I'm growing a few of their strains this year and I've very impressed. Especially their Lost Coast OG. I have yet to see a negative report about any of their strains.


I was also very impressed with ET, Ive grown this season Mastodon kush. Very fast, amazing healthy & stable plant, great bag appeal, kushy pepper (undertone fruity) smell and the most important, with a super potent Indica smoke. Not a top yielder though. Top notch gear IMO.


----------



## bigjuice (Dec 7, 2012)

ive been doing some reseach cos im trying to find a cash crop also i use hydro 4 aqua 1.3 trays with my own dripper setup 2 in each plant on a minute timer and 4 lights 2x 600 2x 400 i used to get 10-11 oz a plant but never known what strain it was and i lost it strains ive tried so far and what weight they brought was blue cheese 7 a plant super iced grapes 7 to 7 a half a plant strains what im thinking of next serious seeds chronic,mr nice critical mass or haze , barneys farm critical haze that mass x og dinafem critical + thats bigbud x stunk and critical jack looking for 10 a plant any options on these guys


----------



## dankydonky (Dec 7, 2012)

CC has released a new cash cropper strain if u're interested


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 7, 2012)

for cash crop :

1) chem crosses ...im running bluechem by e$ko now.

2) blue dream ...real good yield & great garden qualities.

3) sativa/indicas ...little longer finish but generally much higher yield type strains

4) nl#5 ...recently i found a total gem in a pack of bodhi nl#5 x talk of kabul

5) im also running sannie's kolossus , real real good yield & many good garden qualities


garden quality = fast veg , clones easy, not fickle, etc.


----------



## bigjuice (Dec 7, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> for cash crop :
> 
> 1) chem crosses ...im running bluechem by e$ko now.
> 
> ...


what about chemdog from ghs you tried them ?


----------



## budup16 (Dec 7, 2012)

NL is supposed to be good big bud those sorts of things peace


----------



## SSHZ (Dec 7, 2012)

arc tyler said:


> and one other strain i was lookin at was white russian, anyone grow that? also what did you think of the ak-47 grow?




Very heavy yielder......


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 7, 2012)

no havent tried the GH chemdog.

europe & all, wouldn't suprise me if they got the clone off soma.

only strian i like from GH is super lemon haze but havent run it.
wouldnt buy it either.

i do have 3 @ super lemon haze x aliendawg , from subrosa , going right now.

i think he calls it "sirius lemon haze".
beans were gifty to me.


----------



## fssalaska (Dec 7, 2012)

I and more important others love Crazy miss hyde and also Madness very good with out to much smell.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 7, 2012)

afghan kush from world of seeds was very very very good to me.

^ grown properly, cash cropper for sure.

im a fan of delicious seeds... samsara not so much... but rock it if you love it.

got cheese candy & critical sensi star going right now.

here's a current bodhi , north kabul lights : 3 to 4 weeks to go


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Dec 7, 2012)

idk how long ago i chimed in on this thread but ill say it again...

if you want cash croppers try dinafem critical+ its a very heavy yielder. as is white berry by paradise seeds. both are worth your grow space and they dont lack in potency.

if you want a bit more potency and willing to give up a little yield try original amnesia from dinafem. its a good sativa dom high but doesnt take long to flower and its yield isnt too much less than the critical. grown side by side the difference would probably be about 3.5 oz per plant of amnesia from dinafem and 4-4.5 oz for critical.


----------



## bigjuice (Dec 7, 2012)

u on about headband from cali connection ? bud


----------



## calicat (Dec 7, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> afghan kush from world of seeds was very very very good to me.
> 
> ^ grown properly, cash cropper for sure.
> 
> ...


You didnt grow out your El Alquimista yet. It hits hard and has that lovely peppery hash taste. You will dig critical sensi star took a taste today with my family its still drying.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 7, 2012)

i cracked an "el aquamista" ...damping off brought that fun to a grinding halt.


----------



## bigjuice (Dec 7, 2012)

at the minute with super iced grapes im getting from 560 to 630g m2 so i want strains that are going to bring 700 to 900g m2 if any 1 know any strains like that let me know peace


----------



## calicat (Dec 7, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i cracked an "el aquamista" ...damping off brought that fun to a grinding halt.


 Damn hate when that happens.


----------



## bigjuice (Dec 8, 2012)

any one here tried ,bomb seeds:cluster Bomb ,royal seeds:critical,dinafem:critical+,barneys farm:critical kush,serious seeds:chronic

you know if any of the companies are know for hermies and know if any strains above clone easy thanks


----------



## dankydonky (Dec 8, 2012)

bigjuice said:


> any one here tried ,bomb seeds:cluster Bomb ,royal seeds:critical,dinafem:critical+,barneys farm:critical kush,serious seeds:chronic
> 
> you know if any of the companies are know for hermies and know if any strains above clone easy thanks


of all you mentioned i would run critical + or chronic


----------



## Upstate2626 (Dec 8, 2012)

Just ordered Critical+ for the xmas promo, also excited about freebies- Th ceeds Critical Hog and Cali Connects Boss Hog (chem). Never did a strain just for size only potency so this will be my first. I have read lots about Cr+ and just hope the potency is better than the big bud.


----------



## bigjuice (Dec 8, 2012)

dankydonky said:


> of all you mentioned i would run critical + or chronic


ok thanks ill give them ago first any info in hydro wanting around 8-10 a plant ? thx


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 8, 2012)

i ran some bomb seeds "hash bomb".

wow... total crap... that made my mouth sad


----------



## Randm (Dec 8, 2012)

bigjuice said:


> any one here tried ,bomb seeds:cluster Bomb ,royal seeds:critical,dinafem:critical+,barneys farm:critical kush,serious seeds:chronic
> 
> you know if any of the companies are know for hermies and know if any strains above clone easy thanks


I'm curently running Chronic and Critical. On both of them I had 100 % gern rate and both of them practically clone themselves they are so easy, and I am not very good at cloning. I cant verify yeilds or hermies yet as they are still in veg.


----------



## joseph112284 (Dec 8, 2012)

arc tyler said:


> we all have to make a little extra money every once in a while, so what would you say would be the best yielding, highest quality, best bag appeal bud? ive been looking into many, like ak-47 but some people say its not the best yielder, its good, but not great, and chronic i hear yields great but the buds not very good but i hear from some others that its really good, and i would do something like white widow but everyone and their brother sells that, i can buy that 13 bucks a gram delivered as of right now, og sounds great, doesnt yield very good though, high quality stuff tho, so what do you think i should get, again lookin for best yielding, highest quality, best bag appeal strain, and easy to grow, it is going to be a outdoor grow, so let me know what you think, i need feminized seeds btw, noo regs


Hey man I would go with what I am growing. Its called Stacked Kush. Its sleestack X Og #18. The sleestack is the 2010 hash diner champion and the og #18 has won many cannibus cups. This strain is easy to grow has amazing resin production buds are fat and she looks to be a heavy yielder, The bud is going to be phenominal and its one of dna genetics new girls. Give my journal a check and see them in full action. Peace and Love from canada


----------



## ledgrowing (Dec 8, 2012)

try blue hash by dina fem or critical sensi star


----------



## bigjuice (Dec 8, 2012)

heres my super iced grapes at 5 weeks in my hydro setup


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 8, 2012)

so far my critical sensi star stretches only 1.5x 

not very commercial if you ask me.
i ditched the mom into flower last night.

got a batch of clones to veg. they'll need to be larger than normal for my set up.

^ not good imo

thumbs down on commersh potential.

though i got 4 beans left. glad they're fems... was wondering if S1 or not.

i asked a grow buddy who has experience w/ this strain... he said short & squat.

maybe not SOG (style) friendly but if you grow larger plants then id say try it if you like fruity herbals. 

and my opinion 
is just that.

2 cent


----------



## bigjuice (Dec 9, 2012)

i ordered some critical plus i just hope it brings 10 a plant if not then i will ive just wasted 3 months i know that i can get 7 a plant with most strains i try but thats not good enough for me


ill do a journal on it once i take cuttings for my main setup will be 3 weeks or so from when they come cos i need to make sure the mother is female before they go in


----------



## Agito (Dec 9, 2012)

critical mass a step up from chronic potency wise but a step below ak47

having yielders like these bring there own issues though


----------



## bigjuice (Dec 9, 2012)

Agito said:


> critical mass a step up from chronic potency wise but a step below ak47
> 
> having yielders like these bring there own issues though


i was going to try critical mass but was hearing bad things on the potency what is it bigbud


----------



## ledgrowing (Dec 9, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> so far my critical sensi star stretches only 1.5x
> 
> not very commercial if you ask me.
> i ditched the mom into flower last night.
> ...



thats weird mine stretched out 3x in flower and i pull 3 to 4 zips off every plant some times more but never ever less than 3oz prp


----------



## bigjuice (Dec 9, 2012)

i also brought barneys farm critical kush which is critical mass x OG kush and greenhouse super critical which is big bud x skunk x white widow and dinafem critical plus which is bugbud x skunk



which 1 do you guys think will bring the most and be potentish


----------



## Ganjahoarder (Dec 9, 2012)

Kandy Kush. Its fast growing, good dense nugs, smell is awesome and grt high. Also pineapple chunk.


----------



## calicat (Dec 9, 2012)

bigjuice said:


> i also brought barneys farm critical kush which is critical mass x OG kush and greenhouse super critical which is big bud x skunk x white widow and dinafem critical plus which is bugbud x skunk
> 
> 
> 
> which 1 do you guys think will bring the most and be potent


Havent done the GHS, done both the critical kush by Barney's it rocks and the dinafem critical + decent yield but uneventful imo.


----------



## calicat (Dec 9, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> so far my critical sensi star stretches only 1.5x
> 
> not very commercial if you ask me.
> i ditched the mom into flower last night.
> ...


Btw smoked some more of it with my family, Its curing now. Your correct its not a commercial strain not unless you sog tons of it. I only pulled 53 grams and it was lst'd. But man the hit is nice. First comes the ocular hit but not that intense like chocolate chunk. Then after a toke or two comes the body blow and its night night lol.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 9, 2012)

critical sensi star : so far i got 1x stretch... maybe two weeks in & pistil formation has started full force.

i'd LOVE a 3x stretchy but im not keeping the current crisitcal sensi star pheno.

gonna stick to bluechem & blue dream as my main mothers.

plenty of gear to go through... & romulan x chocolate chunk (wheezer) & e$ko's "chucky's bride" & bodhi's nl#5 x tok are gonna be added soon.

transplanted 3 DNA lemon skunk last night & took a few clones.

here's what im going through : im small size commersh lab : working 1200w veg/clones & 3200w flower in a flip flop between two spaces 

 whats planting & going & cracking & growing :

1) dna , lemon skunk
2) reserva privada , sour kush
3) sub rosa , sirius lemon haze (slh x aliendawg)
4) bodhi , nl#5 noof x Nl#5 bcsc
5) sannie , jackberry
6) g13 labs , pineapple express
7) sure fire , fire starter
 subby , chernobyl 
9) wheezy weed , chocolate chunky romulan
10) e$kobar , chuckys bride
11) e$kobar , holy princess
12) e$kobar , la con x cocoa kush
13) e$kobar , critical mass x cheeseberry haze (f4)
15) jkahn (miss u bro) , nebula x alien fire
16) cali connex , jedi kush
17) og kush (clones)
1 grape stomper og (clones)
19) cali connex , jamaican og 
20) cali connex , larry (the retard) og
21) magic merlin x lemon skunk
22) delta9 , sensi-star
23) culled , tranquil elephantizer (male)
24) e$kobar , bluechem (2 females)
25) delicious , critical sensi star (female , clones rooting)
26) delicious, cheese candy
27) og raskal (flats) , fire og
2 wheezy weed , grape stomper og (bx)
29) dinafem , blue widow (female , clones rooting)
30) blue dream , clone only


----------



## calicat (Dec 9, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> critical sensi star : so far i got 1x stretch... maybe two weeks in & pistil formation has started full force.
> 
> i'd LOVE a 3x stretchy but im not keeping the current crisitcal sensi star pheno.
> 
> ...


Damn u got some serious juice going on .


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 9, 2012)

i dabble 

cracked 3 ssh x snowlotus last week.

1 no show , 2 seedlings.

1 checked yesterday to damping off... dont ask me how my lab is 45% humidity.

we always growing.

e$ko's getting ready to send me the mexican project beans.

i'll be getting jalasco x amnesia haze , lady cane f3, some C99 crosses, and hopefully some double chocolate (back cross of choc rain).


----------



## Agito (Dec 9, 2012)

Both are reworked big bud
chronic is NL x Afghan x NL / NL x Big Bud x Afghan
think cmass is bigbud x skunk no.1 i found it stronger of the 2 

neither are top shelf but worth paying for on the street


----------



## bigjuice (Dec 9, 2012)

Agito said:


> Both are reworked big bud
> chronic is NL x Afghan x NL / NL x Big Bud x Afghan
> think cmass is bigbud x skunk no.1 i found it stronger of the 2
> 
> neither are top shelf but worth paying for on the street


right so critical mass is the same as critical plus then


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 9, 2012)

cash crop with quality better than average : http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Pot_of_Gold/Flying_Dutchmen/

true classic.


----------



## bigjuice (Dec 9, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> critical sensi star : so far i got 1x stretch... maybe two weeks in & pistil formation has started full force.
> 
> i'd LOVE a 3x stretchy but im not keeping the current crisitcal sensi star pheno.
> 
> ...


Mighty list i was looking at cali connex jamaican d and headband 818 u ran them


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 9, 2012)

crticial mass = big bud

critical+ = big bud x skunk #1

still big bud is not so much a strain as it is a manifestation of hybrid vigor.

& the best big bud i've ever seen in seed form comes from this guy : classic seeds

got 2 packs myself.

: not my plant , found on the web , classic seeds "big bud" :


----------



## bigjuice (Dec 9, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> cash crop with quality better than average : http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Pot_of_Gold/Flying_Dutchmen/
> 
> true classic.


ill give it a whirl going to start with critical plus first see what yield it brings and how she smokes


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 9, 2012)

bro if you got the beans grow em.

if you gotta buy it... classic is the best.

dont waste $ on dinafem critical+ when classic gives you : dank, speed, & yield

plus his freebies are bomb diggity if you score two packs get one free.

not a dick ryder, nope.

truth teller.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 9, 2012)

& of course... pot of gold from the flying dutchman is a chap crop classic like their power plant.

^ only from them too.

imo.

claro que si.


----------



## bigjuice (Dec 9, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> bro if you got the beans grow em.
> 
> if you gotta buy it... classic is the best.
> 
> ...


yea have they got a website ? thanks


----------



## Cannacaster Deluxe (Dec 9, 2012)

Cant go wrong with Big Bud. Indoor/outdoor, soil/hydro, ScrOG, SOG, Natural, FIM, top, Supercrop whatever. It will make huge crystally Colas. If you were to bag up an eighth (hypothetically) you would certainly have to break up a bud to achieve that weight. That has been my experience. Great bouquet too if cured right. I never have time to cure properly.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 9, 2012)

not saying what you should do.
look around.

however, from seed, imo, his big bud is the best & most potent.

only regs though.

so u know.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 9, 2012)

yeah that list needs a slight update.

jamaican og , males , culled (2 males , 2 beans)

the headband (sour kush) are fems from reserva privada.
from 6 seeds , got 6 seedlings of various phenos. one is truly outstanding in its vigor.

we'll see.

the jedi are sexing now.
6 beans gotta give me a few females.

grape stomper og bx , male , culled.

fire og , male , kept for pollen collection

plenty of females for play... some snow goddess & jackberry showing pistils today


----------



## bigjuice (Dec 9, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> not saying what you should do.
> look around.
> 
> however, from seed, imo, his big bud is the best & most potent.
> ...


his c-99 x strawberry diesel and afghan x skunk bc to afghan look good to big yielders maybe might have to buy all 3


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 9, 2012)

i have his :

northern lights, agooie x romulan , big bud, widow x rom , humbolt purps, and a few others.

good gear.
good prices.


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Dec 9, 2012)

my biggest yielders seem to be sativas or sativa dominate, indicas may not yield as much but they mature alot faster, one thing to consider is certainly the number of days the buds take to mature is this a a one time harvest or a perpetual harvest over a whole year?


----------



## bigjuice (Dec 10, 2012)

igothydrotoneverywhere said:


> my biggest yielders seem to be sativas or sativa dominate, indicas may not yield as much but they mature alot faster, one thing to consider is certainly the number of days the buds take to mature is this a a one time harvest or a perpetual harvest over a whole year?


ill have to say indicas as im looking for 8-9 in flower yea once ive found the strain thats yields massive and is nice smoke then it will be a perpetual harvest


----------



## Fazer1rlg (Dec 10, 2012)

Mr. Nice master kush x skunk.


----------



## NickNasty (Dec 10, 2012)

Sweet Tooth is a big yielder I have also had great results with MK-Ultra, any Skunk cross should also be a good yielder.


----------



## Agito (Dec 10, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> crticial mass = big bud
> 
> critical+ = big bud x skunk #1
> 
> ...


like i said critical mass is big bud x skunk no.1check the mr nice web site i would *never* grow straight big bud its sub par

Quality reworking big bud will depend on breeder and shanti is very well respected



A reworked excellent version of an old breed once known as Big Bud. This is an absolute must for the cultivator who demands a high yield with an equally high stone. It is the heaviest plant currently in production for commercial farmers and outdoor crops, resembling the male genital protrusion of a giant donkey. Due to its heavy flower construction it can be susceptible to mould if the growing area is too high with humidity. So be warned, harvest on time!!! It has a genetic pedigree originating from a particularly heavy Afghani combined with the original Skunk#1. An expected yield indoors would be realistic at 650-750 grams per square meter... possibly more for the experienced cultivators? If you cultivate outdoors then expect to harvest in September for the northern hemisphere and by March for those in the southern hemisphere. Breed by the original breeder and founder of the original Seed Bank.

Breeder:Nevil and Shantibaba's

hes just released critical skunk now never grown that one but i have done mass, chronic and others


----------



## bigjuice (Dec 10, 2012)

Any 1 here tried kali snapple meant to yield like bigbud any tried it ? Might add it to my list to try if i can find it lol thanks


----------



## Rabies79 (Dec 10, 2012)

How about critical jack? i heard they grow realy fast, and what they lack in yeild they make up for in grow speed. But im not sure if it's true, just heard it somewhere, but might be worth checking out!


----------



## SSHZ (Dec 10, 2012)

DID YOU GUYS BOTHER TO READ TO THE FIRST POST?????? He's not looking for high yielding strains, he's looking for high yielding _*STAINS.

Let me help this along:

*_




_*

*_


----------



## bigjuice (Dec 10, 2012)

SSHZ said:


> DID YOU GUYS BOTHER TO READ TO THE FIRST POST?????? He's not looking for high yielding strains, he's looking for high yielding _*STAINS.
> 
> Let me help this along:
> 
> ...


Lol, Yes i did and he says looking for stains in the title

p.s please wash your y fronts


----------



## jjbel (Dec 10, 2012)

dutch passions the ultimate is high yielding
o


----------



## CallMeDro (Dec 31, 2012)

How would super lemon haze compare to these?


----------



## x iGrow x (Dec 31, 2012)

Is there anyone breeding Hindu Kush?


----------



## samsonite17 (Dec 31, 2012)

Can someone who has grown critical +, critical mass, big bud, or nl comment on the smell while growing?

Also if anyone has grown any of the first three and nl, how do the yields compare?


----------



## CallMeDro (Dec 31, 2012)

x iGrow x said:


> Is there anyone breeding Hindu Kush?


I've helped out in a grow. Simply not a cash crop like most of the kushes. Not enough to make a pofit


----------



## CallMeDro (Dec 31, 2012)

samsonite17 said:


> Can someone who has grown critical +, critical mass, big bud, or nl comment on the smell while growing?
> 
> Also if anyone has grown any of the first three and nl, how do the yields compare?


Yield wise 
1. Critical Mass is a reworked Big Bud
2. Critical +
3. Northern Lights

If I chose to smoke one it'd be Northern Lights but I don't smoke


----------



## HungryMan420 (Dec 31, 2012)

I got a Critical+ we run and its a beast we pull 5 zips dry from a 2 week veg and the smells are Lemon funk


----------



## ace720 (Dec 31, 2012)

Think I'm gonna do CRITICAL + next 
You going any pics of her


----------



## HungryMan420 (Dec 31, 2012)

sum where. ill have to bust them out


----------



## CallMeDro (Dec 31, 2012)

HungryMan420 said:


> I got a Critical+ we run and its a beast we pull 5 zips dry from a 2 week veg and the smells are Lemon funk


What light wattage?


----------



## LatteBroker (Jan 1, 2013)

Might want to look at Paradise's Delahaze. I have one I'm chopping today at day 67 and she's a beauty. Heavy yield and looks to be some potent smoke. 

Love G13 Pineapple Express. Gave me buds the size of 24oz Tecate cans in 8.5 weeks. Great flavor and high.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 1, 2013)

bindings26 said:


> Critical Mass/Norther Lights....Chronic underwhelms me. So does Ak/47. But maybe i just haven't hit on the right phono.



Bump Bump...


----------



## samsonite17 (Jan 2, 2013)

How strong is the smell? Isn't critical mixed with skunk? So does that make it smell very strong while growing?


----------



## NevilleS.2013 (Jan 2, 2013)

Critical Haze, NL5 X SK1, Nordle, and SKUNK KUSH


----------



## newworldicon (Jan 2, 2013)

You are more likely to get pheno differences and less stable uniformity with s1's. s4's would be the opposite...get it?!


----------



## bassgrowth (Jan 7, 2013)

arc tyler said:


> and one other strain i was lookin at was white russian, anyone grow that? also what did you think of the ak-47 grow?


 yes, its a massive yiedler, but to properly take advantage of these yields ur lookin at minimum 10 weeks i do 11 with flush.
also i do not have expereience with any medical outdoor crops so i cannot speak for her outdoor potential. i can tell u shes capable of dealing with big nightitme temp changes. IMO u should be looking for yield , mould /bug resistant etc. and most of the suggested strains have been indoor, try and outdoor seed pack from a reputable breeder


----------



## bassgrowth (Jan 7, 2013)

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dutch-passion-brainstorm/prod_533.html adapted fr outdoor grwoth. oldskool nl haze . its hybird fo vigor, F1 seeds. BOOM


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 7, 2013)

i dont know what people are telling you, but, besides any clone-only's ive had dinafem CRITICAL + is by far the MOST profound cash crop strain.

i find that NO other strain produces with such vigor, and still has a VERY good end product. my grow, you could smell the bud from 20 feet away months after harvest. it was almost too much stench. bag appeal was top notch. and 7 weeks flower. practically no veg needed. it grows SO fast.

ive grown a TON of strains, and not only is Critical + a good cash crop strain, its just one of my favorites anyways. Of course ive smoked stronger stuff, but its up there.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 7, 2013)

most indica x skunk strains have a very good yield... Barney's Red Cherry Berry, and Grape Ape have been way ahead of the pack on yield for me so far. still not as much as critical + tho which is another skunk x indica

another good yielder, possible cash cropper is G13 labs Pineapple Express. fast, potent, easy, and great yield. plus the name carries weight... which is dumb.


----------



## baddfish99 (Jan 8, 2013)

AK47 is a great cash crop because it yields fast and gets top dollar.

I have gotten great yields from Sour Diesel, GDP (Kens) and blue dream.

If you coming out to Cali you should have no trouble finding blue dream, its everywhere.

Good Luck


----------



## bassgrowth (Jan 8, 2013)

not seeign the banana og link.. just casey. intrigued as i have never heard of this OG cross.. i have some banana kush right now its phenominal 

& *baddfish*, im super salty last night a t 3 am orderign seeds and i pass up bleu dream beans (as im smoking some) from hum bolt only 3 packs left, this morning there out of beans and I'm kicking myself, i have 5 regualr ones from bag though. prob just see those through. TO THE POINT: are the genetics of the cali BD clones that are everywhere mirror those of the humboldt seed organizations feminized beans online? proof? finding mixed answers I'm out in MI so we dont have those babies yet
EDIT: apparently they are already abck in stock with 5 packs of bd from hso


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jan 8, 2013)

I said it before and ill say it once more, homegrown fantaseeds armageddon


----------



## baddfish99 (Jan 8, 2013)

bassgrowth said:


> TO THE POINT: are the genetics of the cali BD clones that are everywhere mirror those of the humboldt seed organizations feminized beans online? proof? finding mixed answers I'm out in MI so we dont have those babies yet


I have never grown Blue Dream by HSO. I did grow out the Cali Connection blue dream haze freebies that were released on the tude few months back. Those were similar to the clone but not good enough for me to have kept a mother plant. I know its hard for you guys in MI to get a lot of the Cali clone only strains. 
Good Luck


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 8, 2013)

bassgrowth said:


> not seeign the banana og link.. just casey. intrigued as i have never heard of this OG cross.. i have some banana kush right now its phenominal
> 
> & *baddfish*, im super salty last night a t 3 am orderign seeds and i pass up bleu dream beans (as im smoking some) from hum bolt only 3 packs left, this morning there out of beans and I'm kicking myself, i have 5 regualr ones from bag though. prob just see those through. TO THE POINT: are the genetics of the cali BD clones that are everywhere mirror those of the humboldt seed organizations feminized beans online? proof? finding mixed answers I'm out in MI so we dont have those babies yet
> EDIT: apparently they are already abck in stock with 5 packs of bd from hso


No one sells the Banana OG. The closest I have found is, they sell crosses of Banana OG at the THCFarmer seed auctions. They go fast but I see them regularly. Right now they have a Casey Jones X Hell's Angel cross. Sounds sick, because Hell's Angel og is another cash cropper. The reason you have not heard of Banana OG kush is because it's clone only. It finishes at 9 weeks.


----------



## CallMeDro (Jan 10, 2013)

I think the number #1 cash crop strain is AK cause its prolly in the top 5 for yields of all strains, has a decent high, & a decent amount of potency. Critical mass is #2 on my list but has a little less potency. It's #1 as an indica cash crop


----------



## Rising Moon (Jan 10, 2013)

My Vote:

Critical Jack! (Dinafem)

HUGE yields, strong smoke, and fast flower time.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jan 10, 2013)

Dinafem made astrain called cloud#9 that was discontinued,kept it for 2 harvests becauseit yielded so damn muchand had a damn good smoke, their moby dick yields alot as well.


----------



## CallMeDro (Jan 10, 2013)

I like to see numbers & wattage used. A pound to one person might be huge while only so-so to another who's growing for profit


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 10, 2013)

Banana OG sells for $20 a gram or $50 an 1/8. It's a cash cropper and puts out topshelf. I don't know many strains that can do that.

The problem with most cash crops is that the buds suck and put out pure bullshit. Most people i know hate mid grades and that's what most cash croppers put out.


Got any pics of top shelf high grade cash croppers?


----------



## puffntuff (Jan 10, 2013)

Jaws gear has banana strains


----------



## smokerja (Jan 11, 2013)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> I said it before and ill say it once more, homegrown fantaseeds armageddon


Hey OMG...is Armageddon a hybrid? ive been looking at this for a while...did u grow the fem or reg seeds?


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jan 11, 2013)

smokerja said:


> Hey OMG...is Armageddon a hybrid? ive been looking at this for a while...did u grow the fem or reg seeds?


yes, i grew a fem freebie from attitude 2 years back and then2 regs packs close to 20 plants to get a male or better female, that freebie is still in my garden. Most definitely a hybrid, fast vegger, vigorous fast flowering, been a great all round performer for me, clones well, takes stress from heat, lack of water and training like a champ. I advise getting fem seeds from seaofseeds.com as that freebie fem was as good as any of the regs i grew after. Takes around 9 weeks to flower, smell like lime alcoholic beverage.


----------



## bigjuice (Mar 16, 2013)

i ran the ghc super critical first bud the the picture smells lemony once they flower not a good yelder an smoke is pants middle bud armas smokes nice only 6 an a half dry weight a plant the winner out them all was sum clones i had off my friend not sure what strain it is smoke blues taste and 11 an a half dry weight a plant see pics 


bluecheese bring good weights to


----------



## master deems (Mar 20, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> most indica x skunk strains have a very good yield... Barney's Red Cherry Berry, and Grape Ape have been way ahead of the pack on yield for me so far. still not as much as critical + tho which is another skunk x indica
> 
> another good yielder, possible cash cropper is G13 labs Pineapple Express. fast, potent, easy, and great yield. plus the name carries weight... which is dumb.



You seem to have quite the extensive knowledge on dinafem gear.....I too am a lover of their beans...having gotten a power kush as a freebie from the tude that came in at five ozs finished, which blew me away , I also got their white widow and blue widow which both did very well themselves ...my question is do you have any experience with their Moby Dick which they claim to be a massive yielder...?...? .....possible cash cropper?


----------



## sonar (Mar 22, 2013)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> yes, i grew a fem freebie from attitude 2 years back and then2 regs packs close to 20 plants to get a male or better female, that freebie is still in my garden. Most definitely a hybrid, fast vegger, vigorous fast flowering, been a great all round performer for me, clones well, takes stress from heat, lack of water and training like a champ. I advise getting fem seeds from seaofseeds.com as that freebie fem was as good as any of the regs i grew after. Takes around 9 weeks to flower, smell like lime alcoholic beverage.


So what's the scoop on Homegrown Fantaseeds were they bought and merging with a company called Cann a Game? Looks like most of their strains are sold out on Attitude but on their website it looks like they are making some changes. I hope so there are a few strains of theirs I always wanted to try. K2, Armageddon, and their Trainwreck to name a few.


----------



## fssalaska (Apr 12, 2013)

UPDATE: Samsara seeds Crazy Miss Hyde 2 crops I had some hermaphrodites also with Samsara seeds Mazar, I know this is most the time the growers fult for stressing the plant in some way but I have been growing for 3 1/2 years now and only had hermaphrodites problems with that breeder. Crazy miss hide and there mazar is very good smoke but stay away from Samsara seeds fem seeds or watch your crop like a hawk.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 12, 2013)

I found a Cloud #9 that was the best weed I've ever smoked, stronger than their OG...
It had flavors that were so crazy mixture of Sweetness/Rotten Fruit+Skunk+Peppery+Hashy
The high was overpowering and lasted a good 4-5 hours solid!

Kept it for 2 years until a move forced me to lose it, sadly they already quit producing them.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Apr 12, 2013)

kindnug said:


> I found a Cloud #9 that was the best weed I've ever smoked, stronger than their OG...
> It had flavors that were so crazy mixture of Sweetness/Rotten Fruit+Skunk+Peppery+Hashy
> The high was overpowering and lasted a good 4-5 hours solid!
> 
> Kept it for 2 years until a move forced me to lose it, sadly they already quit producing them.


yea mine was really good too, my clones were better at the time, i even gave it a second harvest because i thought it might improve with age, it was basically the same plant which was really good to begin with.


----------



## Redeye Bri (Apr 12, 2013)

kindnug said:


> I found a Cloud #9 that was the best weed I've ever smoked, stronger than their OG...
> It had flavors that were so crazy mixture of Sweetness/Rotten Fruit+Skunk+Peppery+Hashy
> The high was overpowering and lasted a good 4-5 hours solid!
> 
> Kept it for 2 years until a move forced me to lose it, sadly they already quit producing them.


They have them in stock at Herbies.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Apr 12, 2013)

sonar said:


> So what's the scoop on Homegrown Fantaseeds were they bought and merging with a company called Cann a Game? Looks like most of their strains are sold out on Attitude but on their website it looks like they are making some changes. I hope so there are a few strains of theirs I always wanted to try. K2, Armageddon, and their Trainwreck to name a few.


K2 is really good, its a really kushy fast flowering strain, its smells like white widow which is what the hybrid is (WW x HK). i'm not so sure about the whole name change but they were partnered with nirvana and took on alot of old positronics genetics, maybe they are going for a name change simply to have better sales or they might have sold the genetics library to someone else(like positronics did for them). armageddon is well worth it, i haven't grown their trainwreck but some other good gear they sell although rare is "blue haze"(BBI x tom hill Haze), Amazing haze (Amnesia x Caramella) and Super crystal.


Sea of seeds has alot more of their genetics in stock.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Apr 12, 2013)

sonar said:


> So what's the scoop on Homegrown Fantaseeds were they bought and merging with a company called Cann a Game? Looks like most of their strains are sold out on Attitude but on their website it looks like they are making some changes. I hope so there are a few strains of theirs I always wanted to try. K2, Armageddon, and their Trainwreck to name a few.


ok after a bit of research it seems that they revamped their seed containers they use to ship seeds in to have trading playing cards a "Cann a Game". i don't know what to think of this lol.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Apr 13, 2013)

Maybe take a look at Bomb seeds. Berry Bomb has great bag apeal and is strong! THC Bomb is also very strong! There are several grow journals and reviews on both of these strains. On RIU and the internet. I am growing THC Bomb right now and it is 28 days in flower and has a great fruity, citrus smell already and looks like it's going to yield pretty good.
Theres a grow journal of a guy that did THC Bomb outside. I actually searched it on google of all things. He has pics and yielded something huge. (can't remember)


----------



## ace720 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey the THC BOMB some killer shit. Nice and strong high and big yields too. 
You got to find the right one to get a loud smeller tho. Most of them smell super good 
like fresh lemon head candy (really nice) but I don't think that's the best for 
cash cropping. You will find some (very few) with more of a skunky smell,
now those are the ones to keep. And the Smoke of those a lil stronger too.


----------



## greenie87 (May 29, 2013)

take the Critical Kush from Barney's Farm!!!!!
very high yielding, flowery fruity smelling BUDS, with a beautiful structure and shining trychromes all over the BUUUUUD!!!!!!!
easy to grow ( for real! ), easy to harvest and even easier to smoke 
GREAT STRAIN!!!


----------



## powerslide (Aug 16, 2013)

northern lights blue anyone? From delicious


----------



## sonar (Aug 16, 2013)

powerslide said:


> northern lights blue anyone? From delicious


Don't know about NLB, but I'll be running Black Russian and Sugar Black Rose next run. Nothing but good reports on all three strains actually.

Lost Coast OG from Emerald Triangle is a great yielder. There are suppose to be three phenos. All a good yielders but there is one pheno that is a great.


----------



## NickNasty (Aug 17, 2013)

I just got Critical Hogg from THSeeds we will see how they do.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 17, 2013)

sonar said:


> Don't know about NLB, but I'll be running Black Russian and Sugar Black Rose next run. Nothing but good reports on all three strains actually.
> 
> Lost Coast OG from Emerald Triangle is a great yielder. There are suppose to be three phenos. All a good yielders but there is one pheno that is a great.


Running the critical sensi star and the critical jack herer. I had one freebie of critical jack from the attitude back in 11' it was fruity and superb quality. The sensi stars are the star of the show though, two main pheno on three plants super fast veggers. Hope they have the same fruity taste the CJH did.


----------

